# Mojave et le recto verso (Canon MG6150)



## thegeeckoo (30 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir,

Depuis mon passage à Mac OS X Mojave l'impression recto verso est grisé sur ma Canon MG6150. 

J'ai supprimé l'imprimante puis ré-installé plusieurs fois, fouillé dans les réglages sur Mac OS et sur l'imprimante sans plus de succès. 
J'ai également tenté l'installation d'utilitaire Canon qui pour le "principal" ne s'installe pas (ce n'est pas un problème de sécurité lié à la signature de l'éditeur). 

Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur! Merci d'avance!


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Novembre 2018)

https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1928?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## Daffy44 (1 Novembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1928?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR



Je préconise plutôt la dernière update de Mojave qui embarque des corrections sur les imprimantes jet d’encre....
A voir après...


----------



## thegeeckoo (2 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour Moonwalker, je n'avais pas connaissance de lien pour les drivers sur le support Apple, je vais tester ça, merci!


----------



## thegeeckoo (2 Novembre 2018)

Merci Daffy, mais Mojave est parfaitement à jour.


----------



## Bambouille (2 Novembre 2018)

J'ai une Epson en réseau chez moi partagée entre mon MBP et le PC de ma compagne. Sur le PC l'option est active, sur le Mac elle est grisée.
Alors soit ça vient d'OSX, soit d'Epson qui considère qu'on a pas besoin de resto verso sur Mac.
Pour rappel, je suis sous 10.14.1 et mes pilotes sont à jour.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Novembre 2018)

Le problème ici est que la compatibilité de la MG6150 n’est pas assurée au-delà de 10.12 Sierra.

Il y a toujours les pilotes alternatifs Gutenprint : http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php


----------



## Phil54 (4 Novembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1928?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR



Bonjour, j'avais le même problème avec une Canon MG5350 depuis Mojave et la mise à jour proposée sur support.apple a résolu mon problème .
Merci Moonwalker


----------



## thegeeckoo (8 Novembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le problème ici est que la compatibilité de la MG6150 n’est pas assurée au-delà de 10.12 Sierra.
> 
> Il y a toujours les pilotes alternatifs Gutenprint : http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php



Merci Moonwalker, malheureusement ni le support Apple ni Gutenprint n'ont résolu mon soucis (ce dernier ne veux pas s'installer et ça n'est pas dû à sa signature).


----------



## Bonneau1942 (13 Novembre 2018)

thegeeckoo a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Depuis mon passage à Mac OS X Mojave l'impression recto verso est grisé sur ma Canon MG6150.
> 
> ...


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2018)

@Bonneau1942 et ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1141138 (15 Février 2019)

thegeeckoo a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Depuis mon passage à Mac OS X Mojave l'impression recto verso est grisé sur ma Canon MG6150.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
J'avais ce problème depuis quelques jours et ce matin j'ai trouvé une solution. Dans le menu imprimante il y a une liste déroulante avec ( sur la mienne ) Aperçu- Mise en page - Concordance des couleurs - Gestion du papier - Page de garde - ET - *Fonctions d'imprimante *Il faut ouvrir Fonctions d'imprimante et faire défiles la liste des divers réglages, on trouve impression recto/verso oui ou non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2019)

nanardbully a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'avais ce problème depuis quelques jours et ce matin j'ai trouvé une solution. Dans le menu imprimante il y a une liste déroulante avec ( sur la mienne ) Aperçu- Mise en page - Concordance des couleurs - Gestion du papier - Page de garde - ET - *Fonctions d'imprimante *Il faut ouvrir Fonctions d'imprimante et faire défiles la liste des divers réglages, on trouve impression recto/verso oui ou non



J'ai une MG6350 et je suis sous High Sierra et depuis un bon moment dans certaines applications je ne trouvais plus l'option recto-verso.

Merci pour le tuyau.


----------



## albanet (12 Septembre 2019)

j'ajoute que pour le recto verso à l'envers sur les Epson (mais ca doit du coup fonctionner pareil sur d'autres imprimantes) il faut dans la catégorie fonction d'imprimante choisir en plus de RV, "duplex no Tumble" et ca imprimera correctement.


----------

